# How do you make a cube go faster?



## TudMun (Mar 5, 2009)

Im new to speedcubing and I average around 1:30. I have a storebought cube and its running pretty slow. Whats the best way to make it run faster and smoother.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 5, 2009)

If you live near a walmart buy CRC silcone spray. Theres also many videos on youtube about this.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 5, 2009)

Sand or file down the pieces so its smooth, and use some lube such as a silicone spray. Also for a storebought a lot of it just comes down to using it for a long time and getting it broken in.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 6, 2009)

lube sand, then buy diy. I reccomend using the search bar for more detail and dont forget youtube


----------



## qqwref (Mar 6, 2009)

It is not the cube that you need to speed up, but yourself... [/Zen]


Get some lube (basically anything that says "silicone spray" will work), and spray that inside. Also, if your cube feels very tight, try to wear it in by just playing with it a lot. If you still don't like your cube, I recommend just getting a DIY cube from cube4you.com - they are good out of the box (although lubing will help of course).


----------



## Gparker (Mar 6, 2009)

qqwref said:


> It is not the cube that you need to speed up, but yourself... [/Zen]
> 
> 
> Get some lube (basically anything that says "silicone spray" will work), and spray that inside. Also, if your cube feels very tight, try to wear it in by just playing with it a lot. If you still don't like your cube, I recommend just getting a DIY cube from cube4you.com - they are good out of the box (although lubing will help of course).



i dont think peices everywhere is good out of the box xD, if you buy a type a or something like that you make it, then its good


----------



## qqwref (Mar 6, 2009)

Gparker said:


> i dont think peices everywhere is good out of the box xD



Haha, it's a figurative term. They really come in bags anyway 

Actually I did get a DIY that was good out of the box, I think it was type D or E or something and it came assembled


----------



## rckclmb124 (Mar 6, 2009)

When I think of smooth I think of a well broken in lubed with vasaline store bought, but fast being a loose lubed with silicon diy as fast. I personally dont think that you can get both in one cube.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Mar 6, 2009)

Gparker said:


> lube sand, then buy diy.



I REALLY wouldn't recommend doing it in that order... you would be sanding a possibly greasy cube, then you would just buy another one.  Unless the lube and sand is for something else... (OUCH... )



rckclmb124 said:


> When I think of smooth I think of a well broken in lubed with vasaline store bought, but fast being a loose lubed with silicon diy as fast. I personally dont think that you can get both in one cube.



I think this too. Vaseline wears down the cubies faster than with nothing, and I think silicone spray slows down the break in. I wonder though, what if you lubed your cube with petroleum jelly and break it in for lets say, a month or so, just to keep it in there, clean out your cube, and then lube it with silicone spray? The cube might not last as long (who cares anyway), but would it be any good?


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 6, 2009)

General discussion about speedsolving the Rubik's Cube and other twisty puzzles. Discuss new algorithms, methods, share your records, keep each other updated with the latest speedcubing news. This is not the place for beginner's questions.

Copied and pasted from the description of the speedcubing section.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 6, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> General discussion about speedsolving the Rubik's Cube and other twisty puzzles. Discuss new algorithms, methods, share your records, keep each other updated with the latest speedcubing news. This is not the place for beginner's questions.
> 
> Copied and pasted from the description of the speedcubing section.



Hardware Area
This is the place to get help with the hardware side of your puzzles: what kind of puzzle to get, how to lube cubes, DIY questions, discuss what to buy, where to buy from, and *how to tune your puzzles to perfection.*
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=21


Edit: 
To answer the question on topic. I suggest working on your look ahead for now. When you are at that speed, a better cube won't make much of a difference. If you want, you can disassemble, then lube. But you might be disappointed that your times did not improve as much as you hoped.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 6, 2009)

you needs to dorp kick it


----------



## andatude (Mar 6, 2009)

hey whats the best model/cube to buy on cube4you, i mean like type a, b, c,d .... and for type a which one? 1st, 2nd, or 3rd?


----------



## mazei (Mar 6, 2009)

I always thought putting a jet engine on the cube would make it faster due to the thrust it gives. Either that or launching the cube with something would make it faster too wouldn't it?


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 6, 2009)

mazei said:


> I always thought putting a jet engine on the cube would make it faster due to the thrust it gives. Either that or launching the cube with something would make it faster too wouldn't it?



*LOL*

Very funny mazei!


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 6, 2009)

mazei said:


> I always thought putting a jet engine on the cube would make it faster due to the thrust it gives. Either that or launching the cube with something would make it faster too wouldn't it?


Maybe, but would you be within competition regulation? I think not. The answer is clearly turning the cube with teh force.


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 6, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > I always thought putting a jet engine on the cube would make it faster due to the thrust it gives. Either that or launching the cube with something would make it faster too wouldn't it?
> ...



light side or dark side?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 6, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > mazei said:
> ...


The dark side might get you some fast times now, but everyone knows the light side will always prevail in the end (i.e. the final round).


----------



## byu (Mar 6, 2009)

Hm... I never make it to the final round of 3x3x3 Speed though


----------



## qqwref (Mar 7, 2009)

byu said:


> Hm... I never make it to the final round of 3x3x3 Speed though



You'll have to move away from California if you want that  People are way too good here. I can average 15 2h and 25 OH but I never place!


----------



## Gparker (Mar 7, 2009)

Tetris Cube said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > lube sand, then buy diy.
> ...



who said it was in order


----------



## Gparker (Mar 7, 2009)

andatude said:


> hey whats the best model/cube to buy on cube4you, i mean like type a, b, c,d .... and for type a which one? 1st, 2nd, or 3rd?



cube4you cube

EDIT: multi quote wont work


----------



## Bryan (Mar 7, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > I always thought putting a jet engine on the cube would make it faster due to the thrust it gives. Either that or launching the cube with something would make it faster too wouldn't it?
> ...



Well, let's look at the regulations....



WCA Regulations said:


> 3h) No modifications are allowed that enhance the basic concept of a puzzle. Some examples of enhancing the basic concept are: new moves are possible, normal moves are impossible, more pieces are visible, colours on the backside of the puzzle are visible, moves are done automatically, more or other solved states.



So, as long as you're initiating the turn, assistance with the turn seems to be allowed. It would be no different than ball bearings.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 7, 2009)

I tried one thing on my storebought once which seemed to work

lube with vaseline, solve it with that stuff in it for about a week, clean out and lube with silicon (because vaseline softens the plastic you can break it in much better and deeper in less time)


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 7, 2009)

u keep playing with it


----------

